# Colored "Audi e-tron GT".



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Cosmic Blue.*









*Deep Purple.*









*Light Grey.*









*Lilac Mauve.*









*Mint Turquoise.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Nardo Grey.*









*Ocean Blue.*









*Sanoma Green.*









*Vibrant Red.*









*Sunset Orange.*


----------

